# Sticky  The "Official" Passat CC Forum DIY/ FAQ



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Welcome to the Passat CC Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*
*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, or to report broken links, please use the report post to moderator function.
Don't forget our Technical Forums that are broken down into more specific sections like interior, car audio and electronics, specific engines, transmissions etc.

To search within this thread, please press Control+*F* or Command (Open Apple)+*F* on your keyboard. (Note: Just because nothing is returned does not mean that it is not here, your search term may not be used in the description). Many items and issues may fit into all categories, so it is best to spend a couple minutes looking through the whole thread.
*Sections*
01) *Typical Problems & Questions*
02) *Oil & Servicing*
03) *Body & Exterior*
04) *Interior*
05) *Wheels & Tires*
06) *Lighting*
07) *Electrical*
08) *Radio & Navigation System*
09) *VAG-COM*
10) *Suspension & Handling*
11) *Motor & Transmission*
12) *Brakes*
13) *Racks & Carriers*
14) *Misc.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

*Typical Problems & Questions*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Oil & Servicing*

*Oil & Servicing*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Body & Exterior*

*Body & Exterior*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Interior*

Interior Mods

DIY Golf R Steering Wheel Install - jspirate

 Aluminum Glove Box Handle (mk6 same as CC) 71sbeetle

 Boost Gauge Install Tom333


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Wheels & Tires*

*Wheels & Tires*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Lighting*

Lighting

Activating BOTH Rear Fog lights-kdagher

DIY Clear Corners -Scott Evil

Tinted Turn Signals-Converted2VW

 LED Puddle Lights usaf-lt-g

 LED Puddle Lights KOWCC

Ebay LED Turn Signals baye

 Fog Light Install VdubTX

 rear door warning light retrofit mtomaska

 Full Interior LED Lighting swap KOWCC


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Electrical*

Electrical Topics

 DIY Hardwired Radar-mswlogo

 Retrofit Auto dimming/motorized mirrors usaf-lt-g


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Radio & Navigation System*

*Radio & Navigation System*

RNS 510 NAV + Ipod/Iphone : step by step guide - iPinch

Navigation Firmware Update for RNS-510 - Seki

 Rear View Camera Retro RNS-315 matthewsjl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Vag-com*

VAG-COM 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ll=1#post70605088]Windows Up/Down with Keyfob- VdubTX


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Suspension & Handling*

*Suspension & Handling*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Motor & Transmission*

Motor & Transmission Topics


Turbo Outlet Pipe install- snobrdrdan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Brakes*

*BRAKES*

 Brake Replacement usaf-lt-g


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Racks & Carriers*

*Racks & Carriers*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Misc.*

Misc.Topic and link


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is the factory quick reference spec book, it has torque specs, I found this when I was looking for a factory manual. 









CC 2011-2012 quick reference Spec Book.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------

